# boot camp: boot screen please help.



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi

i have just got a new intel mac and put boot camp on it 
i have a 10gb win xp drive basicly just for games

i am having the problem with the boot menu when i 
press the apple key the boot menu will not show it
just loads osx or xp so i have 2 start it up and use the 
start up disk

also is there a good program or plug-in for right hand click
in xp??

thanks 
Elmo


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

You need to hold down the 'alt' 'option' key to get the OS select screen, not the Apple key.

As for the 'rightclick' problem, why not just get a two-button mouse? WinXP and Apple will both automatically detect it. I use one all the time on my Mac in both the OSX and Windows systems.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Just to clarify, you _did_ install Windows XP, right?

This may sound like a silly question, but you don't say you did this. You only say that you installed BootCamp. I've frequently seen people inquire as to why Windows applications don't run under BootCamp, not realizing that this application merely facilitates the installation of a Win XP partition on their computer, not that it, in and of itself, adds Win XP functionality to the Mac OS.

Just want to make sure...

Beyond this concern, the above post is on the money on all counts.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

yes i have installed windows xp and it runs fine only with out right click so i need and app to fix that

and i need to find out y i dont get the boot menu when holding the apple key


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Your concerns have already been answered.

As previously mentioned, if you're using a multi-button mouse the ability is built-in to the OS. While you may want to install the drivers of whatever input device you're using (for example, I'm using a Logitech trackball, so I installed the drivers that Logitech provides on their web site), basic two-button functionality is part of both the Mac OS _and_ the Windows OS.

And, as previously mentioned, holding down the Apple key will not allow access to the boot menu. It is the _Option_ key that provides that function.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Win XP SP2? 

And all other requirements per:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303572

A somewhat helpful site regarding bootcamp that found the other day is:
http://www.dualbootguru.com/


----------

